# favorite color



## Bobby_hill (Nov 14, 2009)

My favorite color, although its doesn't really matter would have to be chocolate. as i flip through this book by todd fenstermacher I am very impressed with teh chocolate colored dogs, with or with out markings.

i really like this dogs color









I don't know what I'm saying here really other then that's my favorite color of dog for this particular breed. If you guys have pictures to share please do.
always interested to see new things.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

even though i don't own any, i really love the reds and chocolates the best as far as colors go.


----------



## Bobby_hill (Nov 14, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> even though i don't own any, i really love the reds and chocolates the best as far as colors go.


I don't wan to sound stupid, but why aren't those colors more popular? are they hard to achieve for breeders? or is it just not a priority? although I'm not looking for a dog any time soon i googled kennels and they dogs i seen with these colors had like out turned bully style unhealthy looking legs.


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

I like cinnamon tris


----------



## shalynn19 (Sep 6, 2009)

Bobby_hill said:


> My favorite color, although its doesn't really matter would have to be chocolate. as i flip through this book by todd fenstermacher I am very impressed with teh chocolate colored dogs, with or with out markings.
> 
> i really like this dogs color
> 
> ...


awwww looks like my chaos, this has to be my fav color.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Bobby_hill said:


> I don't wan to sound stupid, but why aren't those colors more popular? are they hard to achieve for breeders? or is it just not a priority? although I'm not looking for a dog any time soon i googled kennels and they dogs i seen with these colors had like out turned bully style unhealthy looking legs.


 I guess because with a lot of irresponsible breeders blue is more popular. The colors are not hard to achieve. They are just as easy as blue to breed. Nope responsible breeders main priority isn't color. I found it's really hard to find dogs via search engines now a days. You will mainly come up with Bullys even though you search for APBT. When you do look for a dog go to some shows and you'll find some better examples there. The shows/weight pulls I've been to have a variety of colors competing against one another.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Chocolate is my fav..


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Red/Brown above all. But uh, I'm becoming more and more a fan of grey slate and BOLD blue brindle


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I love chocolates.. and black/white patterns. Any color with white flashy markings is the best... like my girl.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

everyone loves chocolate


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I love tris and blue fawns


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I can't say what color I like most, I have dogs from almost all colors and I think they are all great looking dogs. I guess I love anything with brindle in it since I have just about every color of brindle. I do not like blue brindle imo it looks washed out.


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

Bobby_hill said:


> I don't wan to sound stupid, but why aren't those colors more popular? are they hard to achieve for breeders? or is it just not a priority? although I'm not looking for a dog any time soon i googled kennels and they dogs i seen with these colors had like out turned bully style unhealthy looking legs.


I just wanted to show what a cinnamon tri looks like









^^^
Not my dog, just an all time fave. trunks is his name

and this is my red girl, the rest of the litter came out blue brindle... 2 blues can throw red.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I would have to say my favorite is black. The real dark true black, not seal. My least favorite is blue, as they are so over bred, and many (not all)are so poor quality.


----------



## Bobby_hill (Nov 14, 2009)

KoalaXcore said:


> I just wanted to show what a cinnamon tri looks like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

He's razors edge off of Ex and bonnie, littermate to OMEN


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

red and chocolate because my boy is chocolate :hammer: i also like different brindles also. they looks great


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Blue, Black & Fawn are my faves


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I happen to be inlove with the red brindle.....


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I like anything with red pigment. I love a rich red/rednose. And rednose brindle. I do like some of the blues a lot, just not as easy as you would think to find a really good-quality blue dog, and that colors my view on the color. (No pun intended.)


----------

